

David Braben Father of Raspberry PI / Elite Dangerous - Reddit Ask Me Anything - Keeval
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/15od2s/i_am_david_braben_cocreator_of_elite_creator_of/

======
Keeval
The actual AMA will go-live on Jan 3rd at 5pm GMT. However David Braben and
Frontier Senior Producer Michael Brooks will be on answering questions when
they can in the lead up to the AMA.

